# Z- A Special Forces novel by NY Times bestseller/former Green Beret



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Jen Talty's cover on this one.

From Kirkus Reviews
Although retired from the US Army, Dave Riley is not out of the action as he battles crafty villains and a deadly pestilence in southwestern Africa in this sixth installment of Mayer's absorbing and well-written series (Cut-Out, 1995, etc.). Now a civilian security specialist hired to protect Satellite News Network correspondent Conner Young, the ex-Special Forces warrant officer accompanies his comely charge to Angola, where she's covering a multinational mission to end the civil strife that's racked the onetime Portuguese colony since it gained independence in 1975. After overrunning rebel strongholds and establishing a base camp along the Zairean border, the Green Berets in the UN's vanguard are stopped cold by the outbreak of a virulent plague. Quarantined with Conner and a handful of soldiers who have also been exposed to whatever's in the air, Dave apprehensively follows the unavailing attempts of epidemiologists who have been flown in from the States to deal with the highly contagious disease they refer to as ``Z.'' Released from hot-zone confinement to escort the medical team on a fact-finding mission, he helps determine that man, not nature, has unleashed the lethal virus. With an assist from the National Security Agency, American commanders soon identify the likely culprit as Pieter Van Wyks, head of the syndicate that effectively controls the world's diamond trade. Aware that the avaricious mining magnate has stockpiled vaccine that can reverse the invariably fatal course of Z, the Pentagon details Dave to lead a small band of nothing-left-to-lose troopers in an airborne assault on the cartel's strongly defended headquarters on the Namibian coast. Though on his last legs and facing die-hard adversaries, the old soldier will manage to beat the odds. A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob,

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Kirkus Reviews
Although retired from the US Army, Dave Riley is not out of the action as he battles crafty villains and a deadly pestilence in southwestern Africa in this sixth installment of Mayer's absorbing and well-written series (Cut-Out, 1995, etc.). Now a civilian security specialist hired to protect Satellite News Network correspondent Conner Young, the ex-Special Forces warrant officer accompanies his comely charge to Angola, where she's covering a multinational mission to end the civil strife that's racked the onetime Portuguese colony since it gained independence in 1975. After overrunning rebel strongholds and establishing a base camp along the Zairean border, the Green Berets in the UN's vanguard are stopped cold by the outbreak of a virulent plague. Quarantined with Conner and a handful of soldiers who have also been exposed to whatever's in the air, Dave apprehensively follows the unavailing attempts of epidemiologists who have been flown in from the States to deal with the highly contagious disease they refer to as ``Z.'' Released from hot-zone confinement to escort the medical team on a fact-finding mission, he helps determine that man, not nature, has unleashed the lethal virus. With an assist from the National Security Agency, American commanders soon identify the likely culprit as Pieter Van Wyks, head of the syndicate that effectively controls the world's diamond trade. Aware that the avaricious mining magnate has stockpiled vaccine that can reverse the invariably fatal course of Z, the Pentagon details Dave to lead a small band of nothing-left-to-lose troopers in an airborne assault on the cartel's strongly defended headquarters on the Namibian coast. Though on his last legs and facing die-hard adversaries, the old soldier will manage to beat the odds. A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.







http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Kirkus Reviews
Although retired from the US Army, Dave Riley is not out of the action as he battles crafty villains and a deadly pestilence in southwestern Africa in this sixth installment of Mayer's absorbing and well-written series (Cut-Out, 1995, etc.). Now a civilian security specialist hired to protect Satellite News Network correspondent Conner Young, the ex-Special Forces warrant officer accompanies his comely charge to Angola, where she's covering a multinational mission to end the civil strife that's racked the onetime Portuguese colony since it gained independence in 1975. After overrunning rebel strongholds and establishing a base camp along the Zairean border, the Green Berets in the UN's vanguard are stopped cold by the outbreak of a virulent plague. Quarantined with Conner and a handful of soldiers who have also been exposed to whatever's in the air, Dave apprehensively follows the unavailing attempts of epidemiologists who have been flown in from the States to deal with the highly contagious disease they refer to as ``Z.'' Released from hot-zone confinement to escort the medical team on a fact-finding mission, he helps determine that man, not nature, has unleashed the lethal virus. With an assist from the National Security Agency, American commanders soon identify the likely culprit as Pieter Van Wyks, head of the syndicate that effectively controls the world's diamond trade. Aware that the avaricious mining magnate has stockpiled vaccine that can reverse the invariably fatal course of Z, the Pentagon details Dave to lead a small band of nothing-left-to-lose troopers in an airborne assault on the cartel's strongly defended headquarters on the Namibian coast. Though on his last legs and facing die-hard adversaries, the old soldier will manage to beat the odds. A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.









http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Kirkus: A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.









http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Kirkus: A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Kirkus Reviews
Although retired from the US Army, Dave Riley is not out of the action as he battles crafty villains and a deadly pestilence in southwestern Africa in this sixth installment of Mayer's absorbing and well-written series (Cut-Out, 1995, etc.). Now a civilian security specialist hired to protect Satellite News Network correspondent Conner Young, the ex-Special Forces warrant officer accompanies his comely charge to Angola, where she's covering a multinational mission to end the civil strife that's racked the onetime Portuguese colony since it gained independence in 1975. After overrunning rebel strongholds and establishing a base camp along the Zairean border, the Green Berets in the UN's vanguard are stopped cold by the outbreak of a virulent plague. Quarantined with Conner and a handful of soldiers who have also been exposed to whatever's in the air, Dave apprehensively follows the unavailing attempts of epidemiologists who have been flown in from the States to deal with the highly contagious disease they refer to as ``Z.'' Released from hot-zone confinement to escort the medical team on a fact-finding mission, he helps determine that man, not nature, has unleashed the lethal virus. With an assist from the National Security Agency, American commanders soon identify the likely culprit as Pieter Van Wyks, head of the syndicate that effectively controls the world's diamond trade. Aware that the avaricious mining magnate has stockpiled vaccine that can reverse the invariably fatal course of Z, the Pentagon details Dave to lead a small band of nothing-left-to-lose troopers in an airborne assault on the cartel's strongly defended headquarters on the Namibian coast. Though on his last legs and facing die-hard adversaries, the old soldier will manage to beat the odds. A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628722&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

What is the latest word on the sequel to Duty, Honor, Country ?

Thx 
Steve


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies.








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## danaargot (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks cool.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A ripping good biotech/military thriller that plausibly depicts the high costs (psychological and otherwise) of combating unseen enemies." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Z-The-Green-Beret-ebook/dp/B004Z1TUW4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

